# sikes 3/22/2011



## robnang (Apr 19, 2010)

Headed out to Bob Sikes bridge today around 1pm. The spanish were hit'n gotcha lures pretty good caught 7 fish with in a couple hours all around the 12-14" range. Glad to see the fish are making there way in for sure!


----------



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

great post! yeah they are really hitting those gotcha lures idk what color you was using but i caught some on a gold tube with a red head


----------



## robnang (Apr 19, 2010)

Cody said:


> great post! yeah they are really hitting those gotcha lures idk what color you was using but i caught some on a gold tube with a red head


i was using a pink with black dots wich really seams to get there attention until i got broke off then went to a gold with orange head


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Which side were you slaying them on?


----------



## robnang (Apr 19, 2010)

*Which side*

toll side


----------

